# The Bubblenest Thread



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Show off your Betta's proudest creations - their biggest, thickest, bubbliest bubblenests!

This is Murdoch's ~ 



















Post away


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Darn! D: Firefly just stopped making bubblenests. :[ I don't even know why. He's happy and active otherwise. :[

Oh well! I hope he makes one soon so I can post it! <3

Murdoch's is quite impressive!


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Here are a few pretty good ones from a couple of my boys!


----------



## Kato Aaron (May 6, 2010)

Starship Trooper made a heart shaped nest a while back.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Kato Aaron said:


> Starship Trooper made a heart shaped nest a while back.


That's so precious! <


----------



## fredythefish (Nov 29, 2010)

Fred recently started to make bubble nests but they're nothing like this! Just a couple clumps of bubbles here and there.. but he's trying!


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Ickis has never made a bubblenest. =[ 

or if he has, then the current is too strong to hold it.


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

I had no idea this was a bubble nest! This is Harley's work, Poseidon hasn't made one yet.


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

some of draco's (he died)

all my guys build them but i have no pics atm


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

My Betta's bubble nests:
Abacus-








Cannibal Johnson-








Melvin-








Mandala-








Stahl (his first try)-


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

These are some impressive bubblenest. I'm a guy and even I think the heart shaped one is cool. If I had a camrea I would post Remix and Rob's.


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

Great Bubble Nests Everyone!!


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

*A few days ago Bo had something at the top of the tank that looked like that. I REALLY hoped it was a bubble nest, but i'm not sure. (I had to do a water change today). Maybe he'll make a new one!! :-D*


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

@FawnLeaf: Could it be baby's first bubble nest?


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

*It looked like it... but he's not young. :-D He was actually my brother's fish who didn't care for him. He got fin rot and now he looks like a plakat. :-? But If it's a bubble nest, I would be SOOOO HAPPY WITH HIM!!! :-D*


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

View attachment 20652


This is Jet's, I think this is his biggest *lol* And since then he barely ever made one, if he did they were small ones and then gone the next morning.

He's plenty happy just the current in his tank is a bit too strong for a bubble nest..and he prefers dancing along the wall's of the tank for me. 

View attachment 20653


This is Romad's, he is my little bubble nest maker! He has a new one for me every day almost, their small and not hardy but I love them cause he made them for me! 

Tex, my third fish has yet to make one, if he hasn't decided that physical labor is way beneath him *lol*
I love him tho!


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

@FawnLeaf: It is so nice to see their first bubble nests, I have had Abacus for 6 months and he has only made 1 bubble nest and that was to thank me for the betta log I got him.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

@JaspersAngel: Romad makes very enthusiastic bubble nests!


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Thankx


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

*Wow!!! Your fishies bubble nests are soo cool!!! :-D*


----------



## WingsofAsh (Dec 6, 2010)

This is Atticus' bubble nest xP it's pretty small although, it's not his biggest one C:


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Here's one that one of my females built lol...I have more of my males' but I have to dig them up.
View attachment 20689


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Anona had a big one going before she died. It was very long and thick along the edges of her tank. Lulu also has a string of pearls along the side.


----------



## Tsuhei (Nov 26, 2010)

Stamps' FIRST bubblenest!! I put a new Indian Almond Leaf in his tank last night (5 inches) and this is what I got to wake up to today! :-D


















I hope he makes it bigger. :3


----------



## Lamia (Sep 11, 2010)

Dorado hasn't made any so far. :-( But I have noticed a small clump of bubbles by the filter. I can't tell if it's from him or the filter. Maybe he's making nests and the filter pulls them in.


----------



## Tsuhei (Nov 26, 2010)

OMG!! Astaire just made HIS FIRST bubblenest too!!! Too bad it's time to clean the tank. :-(


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh, congratulations Tsuhei on Astarie's first bubblenest! The first one is always the best.


----------

